# Taking cat over



## rachel3107 (Oct 3, 2011)

I just want to check a few things with anyone has taken a cat or pet over recently. 
I'll be flying with AA from Manchester to Chicago ORD. I called AA but they werent that helpful so I'm going to call back tomorrow and hoping speak to someone who knows. 

When I check in do I take my cat to the same area as I check in? He'll be going cargo as AA dont have pet on as carry on. 

With the rabies shot does the Vet have to fill out a special form to say he has had it or is it a general letter? and same with the health check is it a form or just a statement, I take it any vet can do this? Do I need any other paper work to go into the USA through custom?

I'm not planning to get a pet passport as I won't be bring him back but should I get him any other vaccinations feline flu etc?

Thank you in advance for anyone who can help.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

USDA - APHIS - Import and Export

This should help. Our furries fly cabin so I cannot help you with AA. Have you checked their policies on-line?


----------



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

rachel3107 said:


> I just want to check a few things with anyone has taken a cat or pet over recently.
> I'll be flying with AA from Manchester to Chicago ORD. I called AA but they werent that helpful so I'm going to call back tomorrow and hoping speak to someone who knows.
> 
> When I check in do I take my cat to the same area as I check in? He'll be going cargo as AA dont have pet on as carry on.
> ...



Hi, good luck with your cat. Mine was fine, a little shaken up afterwards but made a quick recovery. We had to take ours to a separate cargo part of the airport. Not the easiest to find - make sure you allow lots of time.

We flew her with Virgin. Their website has some good tips. http://www.virgin-atlantic.com/tridion/images/faqukv3_tcm5-663180.pdf We didn't actually get a rabies shot for her, but I would highly recommend this, to avoid any problems at customs. We got a health certificate from the vet saying she was free from worms and fit to travel etc, just before we left. I think it needs to be within 10 days.

Make sure all the vaccinations are up to date and the vet states this too. The vet should be familiar with what they need to do. We didn't get a passport for ours.
You will probably need a special sky kennel. You can buy an absorbent mat to go in it too.

Best of luck.


----------



## libz80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi, wondering if you can help! Is there a limit to how many pets you can take with you?? My hubby wants to take them all (2 dogs and 4 cats!) but I'm not so sure! Please help!


----------



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

libz80 said:


> Hi, wondering if you can help! Is there a limit to how many pets you can take with you?? My hubby wants to take them all (2 dogs and 4 cats!) but I'm not so sure! Please help!


You could try checking with Defra: Travelling with pets « Defra


----------



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I work in pet relocation, so I thought I would answer a few questions.

First of all, if you can avoid AA - I would suggest that.

Coming into the US you will only need a health certificate and a rabies certificate. The rabies should preferably be older than 30 days at time of entry. The US accepts 3 year vaccines. Your vet should be very familiar with both of these documents. If you have a pet passport it should be recorded in the passport. The health certificate should be issued within 10 days of arrival. 

There is no limit on the number of pets coming to the US per family. Just remember each pet over 6 months needs its own kennel. 

Kennels should be plenty big with at least a 3 inch clearance above their heads when standing up straight. They should be able to turn around and lie down without touching the sides of the kennel. Ventilation holes in the sides and back of the kennel helps with ventilation, some airline require them. Two water bowls attached to the front gate - both half full with water or ice cubes. Stay away from the water bottles - they tend to leak almost always. 

Most airports in the US allow you to clear pets on your own. At this time Atlanta airport does not and you will need a customs broker. If your pet is traveling on Continental Airlines the airline will clear customs for your pet at the first port of entry, whether Houston or Newark. I highly recommend 
using Continental if you can. They have an excellent program. (and no, I do not work for CO! Lol)

If you have any questions or concerns about moving your pet, I would be more than happy to answer your questions. If you are looking for a company to assist you with your pet's move take a look at www.ipata.org and find a pet shipper that works in your area. 

Safe travels and I am so happy that all of you are taking your pets along when you move!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you so much ATLres. It is always good to hear from someone within the respective industry.


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

great post ATLres - will definately keep your website on my favourites when we need to move our pets over hopefully next year!


----------

